# Middle name for Harrison?!



## Han89

Hi all, my hubby and I are so close to having names picked but are stuck on a middle name for Harrison. We are after something shorter and a bit modern. We like Harrison Brady but aren't completely sold!! Please help us with suggestions. It would be a huge help! Thanks :)


----------



## JayMari

Harrison Grey
Harrison chase 
Harrison beau (Bo)
Harrison Liam
Harrison Lyle
Sorry, not too good with boy names


----------



## JillieBean

Middle names are a nice and usually painless way to honor a loved one! lol What about hubby's name, a brother's name, father or grandfather? Some maiden names work great as middle names. 
Love Harrison, btw!


----------



## ilovenames

Harrison Brady is cute and Harrison Grey (JayMari's suggestion) is adorable. I love the name Grey, but if it's not your cup of tea then here are a few, without knowing your tastes or how many syllables would flow with your last name (some unique, some more traditional):

Harrison Noble
Harrison Jude
Harrison Jack
Harrison Conner
Harrison Abel
Harrison Joseph
Harrison Oliver
Harrison Darby
Harrison Montgomery
Harrison James
Harrison Elliot
Harrison Wyatt


----------



## pippi_89

Harrison Jay
Harrison Kyle
Harrison Emmett
Harrison Sage
Harrison Atlas
Harrison Josh
Harrison Ty
Harrison Finn

I love Harrison Grey too though :thumbup:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Harrison Jake
Harrison James
Harrison Felix
Harrison Fin


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Harrison Matthew
Harrison George
Harrison Mark


----------



## MBGibbs

I like Harrison James, but that might be too traditional for your liking.
Perhaps Harrison Jax? Or Harrison Kai? I personally think Harrison needs a traditional middle name..
Like Harrison Oliver? 
Hope I helped x


----------



## TNMomma

Harrison happens to be one of my fav names. It's my maiden name. :) Harrison Adam, Harrison Grey (liked that a lot)....hmmmm....


----------



## Han89

Thanks for the help everyone. I really like Harrison Beau and Harrison Grey but our last name is Bowes so they don't really work unfortunately.


----------



## Lucy139

Harrison Oliver Bowes 
Harrison James Bowes 
Harrison jack Bowes 
Harrison jake Bowes 
Harrison Lucas Bowes 

I agree with a pp I think Harrison needs a traditional middle name, 
My sons middle name is Harrison it's not the easiest of names to find a middle name for good luck xx


----------

